#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  zelf een woofer bouwen,mogelijk?

## David21

zou het te doen zijn zelf een woofer te bouwen met hobby en DHZ materialen?
Ik heb nogal iets met grote speakers, dus liefst zo groot mogelijk :Smile: 

ik heb er een oude Fane collussus 18"er voor over, die ik desnoods wel wil opofferen, 4"coil en magneet behouden, dus enkel een groter frame ervoor lassen, en de conus+ ophanging...
als diameter wou ik liefst over de 30" gaan.
natuurlijk verwacht ik niet dat deze 120db moet gaan halen ,
maar een hoop druk en diepgang hoop ik wel te verkrijgen.

heeft iemand een handig idee welke materialen ik zou kunnen gebruiken als ophanging en conus?

groetjes,
David.

----------


## beyma

Tja, je bent jong en je wilt wat he...... maar ik zou dan iets maken met een carbonfiber conus, licht maar heeeeel stijf en sterk!! 
Voor de ophanging kan je eens kijken bij een rubberhandel......



Maar ik denk dat het een grote teleurstelling gaat worden  :Big Grin:

----------


## David21

ja, het lijkt me zeker en vast een uitdaging. teleurstelling zal er altijd zijn.
maarja,

carbonfiber, is dat verkrijgbaar als mix?zoals epoxyhars?
fiberglas zal zeker te zwaar worden? voor een groot membraan.

voor de ophanging ging mijn eerste idee naar een fietsbinnenband..?
maar lijkt me moeilijk in de vorm en op de plaats te krijgen die je wil

----------


## speakerfreak

een fietsband????? een fietsband is zo slap als t maar kan, is vast wel iets van een ronde rubber ring oid 

overigens is het een leuk project, maar zou ik het al ``geslaagd ``noemen als er normaal geluid uit komt, voor diepgang etc zou ik het maar laten

----------


## David21

dan laten we die fietsband maar voor wat het is..
nog iemand een idee voor de ophanging?

----------


## beyma

Zoals ik al zei, ga eens opzoek naar een rubber handel! 
In Nederland hebben wij bedrijven die "technirub" heten, zoals de naam al zegt, technisch rubber. Je kan daar ook rubber laten gieten.... 


Maar vertel eens, je bent zeker op het idee gekomen na het zien van "pimp my ride" waar ze een MTX 'JACKHAMMER' in een auto plaatste?!!  ter info:dat is een <s>30</s> 22 inch subwoofer, 150 kilo zwaar, <s>5000</s> 8500 watt rms , moet in een metaal versterkte box van 1000 liter en haalt dan rond de 160 DB [:0][:0]

----------


## David21

van een rubberhandel heb ik hier nog nooit gehoord eigenlijk.
ik zal de gouden gids maar eens openslaan..

maar, de gedachte is er al langer.
en nee, het komt niet door die Jackhammer :Smile: 
die ken ik trouwens wel,en om je even te verbeteren ,dat is een 22" woofer van 6000W rms...

Wel door bv Fostex ,deze hebben een woofer van 31.5" alleen is deze 150 watt rms.
persoonlijk heb ik het niet op zo'n absurd hoge vermogens.
Deze heeft me ook wel aangesproken, voor de grootte dan wel:

http://users.telenet.be/david_szotek/allerlei/wckd.jpg

dat zou ongeveer een 60" woofer moeten zijn..
als je de aansluitkabels bekijkt weet je al genoeg over het vermogen.

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door beyma_
> 
> Zoals ik al zei, ga eens opzoek naar een rubber handel! 
> In Nederland hebben wij bedrijven die "technirub" heten, zoals de naam al zegt, technisch rubber. Je kan daar ook rubber laten gieten.... 
> 
> 
> Maar vertel eens, je bent zeker op het idee gekomen na het zien van "pimp my ride" waar ze een MTX 'JACKHAMMER' in een auto plaatste?!!  ter info:dat is een 30 inch subwoofer, 150 kilo zwaar, 5000 watt rms , moet in een metaal versterkte box van 1000 liter en haalt dan op ze sloffen de 160 DB [:0][:0]



woofertje van 8500euro[xx(] dat ``makkelijk`` 160db halen zal trouwens wel tegenvallen...

----------


## David21

Ik heb de mensen van Technirubber net gemaild met mijn probleem voor de ophanging.
het ziet er wel een degelijk bedrijf uit, ik verwacht wel dat ze me kunnen helpen  :Wink: 

over die jackhammer, zou er onder de 1000 watt input wel geluid uitkomen  :Big Grin: 
zier er wel heftig uit, maar eens hij in de kist zit... zal ie niet meer zo indrukwekkend overkomen.
ik meen ergens een foto gezien te hebben waar hij in het koffer van een Jeep zat, van ver lijkt het net een kist met een woofer die iets groter als een 18" lijkt..

----------


## beyma

hier een filmpje van die woofer...

http://www.plsthx.com/Crazy_videos/3...ackhammer.html
(filmpje is omgeveer 8,5 mb streaming)

En idd, hij is 'slechts'22 inch, maar wel 8500 watt....[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## David21

***** christus... maar ok,

ik heb al reactie gehad van technirubber,
het zou een hoop matrijzenwerk zijn, en enige 100den, tot duizend euro kosten... dat is me wat toch wat te duur voor een projectje..
voorlopig dus even verder zoeken naar iest wat kan fungeren als ophanging...

----------


## Rademakers

Kijk eens op diyaudio.com (Engels-talig), onder de forumrubriek subwoofers. Daar zijn meerdere topics geweest over het zelfmaken van subspeakers (ook op onconventionelere manieren).

Mvg Johan

----------


## David21

bedankt voor de tip rademakers.

----------


## Leinad

Misschien kun je zelf een matrijs maken?

Je kunt informeren bij Poly-Service in Nieuwerkerk a/d IJssel. Die verkopen verschillende soorten rubbers: siliconen-, PU-rubber etc. PU rubber is redelijk goedkoop. Moet je even voor jezelf uitzoeken welke hardheid je nodig hebt. (Ik denk iets van shore A 30.)

Groeten Daniël.

Ps. Denk niet dat die magneet sterk genoeg is om het geheel aan te drijven en een goed rendement te hebben.

----------


## David21

Hoi,
ik heb nog gemaild met technirubber, en wat ze wel kunnen doen is een grote brede ring maken, 80 cm buiten- 75 cm binnendiameter.
dit zal toch goed genoeg presteren voor dit project denk ik?
nu ben ik er alleen nog niet uit welke hardheid ik nodig heb.

Waarmee kan je die shore A 30 vergelijken Leinad?
**
edit,
technirubber kan shore 65-70 en 40-45 leveren
shore 30 zou volgens hun erg zacht zijn, en dat hadden ze ook niet.

----------


## bertuss

wat een gedurfd projesct!

wat betreft de surround, vraag je het volgende eens af.

waarvoor dient deze?  conus op zn plek houden....
in jouw geval, een mega conus, dus die surround is super belangrijk.

verder heb je waarschijnlijk een mietjes aandrijving, want de conus wordt zeer zwaar. zit je weer emt het probleem ,dat als je een super sterker surround hebt, je conus amper beweegt. 

ps, hoe ga je dit doen met coice coil, spider? etc

----------


## David21

Ik wou het magneetsysteem en spider+coil van die Fane woofer gebruiken.
en, dat is geen klein magneetje hoor..
het kan ivg nog redelijk klein zijn, 
maar bekijk deze magneet eens van die 31.5" woofer van Fostex..

http://www.solen.ca/pics/fostex/fw800n.jpg

lijkt ook niet erg groot, en het zal volgens mij ook geen neodymium of strontium zijn..

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Ik wou het magneetsysteem en spider+coil van die Fane woofer gebruiken.
> en, dat is geen klein magneetje hoor..



Voor een 18" niet, voor een grotere diameter dus automatisch minder optimaal. Sommge fabrikanten gebruiken voor hun 12", 15" en 18" dezelfde magneet, wat dus meestal erg goed uitpakt voor de 12", goed voor de 15" en niet zo geweldig voor de 18". Hier niet direct van toepassing maar de aandrijfkracht/diameterverhouding gaat wel op.





> citaat:lijkt ook niet erg groot, en het zal volgens mij ook geen neodymium of strontium zijn..



En dat heeft dan ook zijn consequenties... Een dergelijk ondermaats magneetje geeft een voor PA veels te hoge Qts en/of een lullige Xmax, in dit geval beide. Een grote diameter lijkt misschien imposant maar er zijn vandaag de dag genoeg 15" en 12" die over die Fostex heenwalsen. 

De woofer die je nu creeert zal meer voor Hifi geschikt zijn als voor PA. De Xmax ligt bij jouw motorsysteem al vast, dus zal onherroepelijk de aandrijving zwakker worden, waardoor je een erg grote kast zult nodig hebben voor goede prestaties. De luidspreker wordt waarschijnlijk beter geschikt voor laagweergave (qua parameters, het membraam is een heel ander verhaal) en zal dus ook minder efficient worden. Je gaat dus naar een ander toepassingsgebied, wat niet erg is, mits dat de bedoeling is. Meer diepgang kun je dus zeker creeren maar druk in de zin van SPL juist niet.

Als je kijkt naar een hedendaags nette 21" (PD, P. Audio, Void) dan valt ook meteen op dat die zo'n 30 kg per stuk wegen (18sound 16 komma nogwat uit het hoofd). Schaal dat om naar een 30" en het is duidelijk hoe zeer je te kort zal schieten voor relatief dezelfde prestaties. Voor de goede orde: Prestaties zijn per definitie niet gerelateerd aan gewicht maar tot op bepaalde hoogte wel af te leiden of voorspelbaar aan de hand daarvan.

Je kunt ook eerst beginnen met het verzwaren (en eventueel gelijktijdig versterken) van het membraam van de Fane, daardoor verlaag je de Fs, kun je dus makkelijker diepgang creeeren en neemt de efficientie af.

Je kunt ook de ophanging van de 18" blijven gebruiken en uitbouwen in de diepte/hoogte, met een 2de ophangring op de nieuwe, uiteindelijk grotere oppervlakte. Beide methodes zijn relatief makkelijker en zullen makkelijker tot een kwalitatief beter resultaat leiden met relatief dezelfde eigenschappen als een groter membraam met enkele eigen ophanging. 
Bovendien kun je in het beste geval de kwaliteit van het membraam zelfs verhogen t.o.v. de 18".

Mvg Johan

----------


## Leinad

> citaat:_Geplaatst door David21_
> 
> Waarmee kan je die shore A 30 vergelijken Leinad?
> **
> edit,
> technirubber kan shore 65-70 en 40-45 leveren
> shore 30 zou volgens hun erg zacht zijn, en dat hadden ze ook niet.



De dikte van de ophanging is denk ik een belangrijke factor bij het bepalen van de hardheid. Shore A 30 is inderdaad vrij zacht, dat zou een soepele ophanging worden... Beste kun je zelf langs gaan om te oordelen.

Verder ben ik met Rademakers eens om eerst andere dingen te proberen, zoals het verzwaren van de conus. Ik ben bang dat dit project anders een 'blindvermogen stoker' wordt :-)

Groeten Daniël.

----------


## David21

in ieder geval al bedankt voor jullie reactie en hulp.

----------


## David21

Na uren googlen heb ik weer iets leuks gevonden..
een luidspreker ooit gemaakt door diatone/mitsubishi



diameter van 160 cm  :Big Grin: 
kijk, ik zou gewoonweg alles doen om zoiets te mogen zien en horen.

----------


## bertuss

UNK

misschien een idee om op de kringloop een zeer grote lampenkap te scoren, met een beetje conus vorm. deze is vaan van gespannen linne ....  zorgen dat er geen resonanties inzitten, beetje verstevingen op een of andere manier, en je hebt al een conus. rest nog een frame en ophanging.

----------


## nightline

Misschien is het interessant om de aandrijving van servodrive te gebruiken, aangezien het toch om de allerlaagste freqenties gaat.

Succes

Jack

----------


## David21

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> Misschien is het interessant om de aandrijving van servodrive te gebruiken, aangezien het toch om de allerlaagste freqenties gaat.
> 
> Succes
> 
> Jack



zijn die niet erg duur?
het zal wel een krachtige aansturing zijn, maar de geluidskwaliteit zal wsl erg laag zijn..
de speaker hoeft trouwens ook niet alleen superlaag weer te geven hoor, dat is geen punt.

----------


## bertuss

dat is toch het enige waar hij misschien goed in zal zijn.
denk dat het lampenkap idee niet eens zo slecht is eigenlijk.
waar zou je het anders van maken? misschien kan zon kap als mal dienen voor iets

----------


## Rademakers

Enkele mogelijkheden die ik zou overwegen:

- Metaal(plaat), bijv. aluminium, titanium en dergelijke, 
- hout, lichte buigbare soorten, meerlaags of stijf door de konusvorm, al dan niet versterkt,
- kunststoffen,
- papier/karton, versterkt en/of geïmpregneerd, immers nog steeds één van dé materialen bij professionele speakers,
- honingraat materiaal, bijv. metaal, kunststof, papier/karton, vindt inmiddels ook zijn weg als konusmateriaal.

Ik zou die lampekap in ieder geval ook impregneren/versterken.





> citaat:waarvoor dient deze? conus op zn plek houden....



En in combinatie met de spider voor de compilantie van de speaker en bijbehorende parameters. Gelukkig heeft de spider hier standaard een grotere invloed op, waardoor de verandering relatief kleiner is.

Hoe meer je van de T/S-parameters begrijpt, hoe meer invloed je kunt uitoefenen op het resultaat. Je kunt natuurlijk ook iets bereiken zonder enige kennis, al is het dan moeilijker te voorspellen wat je precies gaat bereiken.

Mvg Johan

----------


## bertuss

ja die compilantie, durfde ik nog niet eens te noemen hier rademakers....

ben blij als de OP er iets van een buzz uit krijgt.
ben echt heel benieuwd!

----------


## bertuss

en en en ?  hoe staan de zaken ermee....

hier misschien wat leuks voor je

http://www.vikash.info/audio/transdu...sign/index.asp

http://www.auditorium-cathedrale.com...04/page_01.htm

----------


## David21

bedankt voor die links! is wel mooi om te zien! allemaal handwerk...
maarja, om eerlijk te zijn is het project een beetje op lage toeren aant bollen... [:I]

----------


## David21

Wel heb ik een nieuw idee als "mal" voor de conus perfect te vormen..
nooit eerder bij stil gestaan eigenlijk, maar kennen jullie die ronde wasbakken op scholen of fabrieken?met die kranen in het midden.
die wat er bij ons op het fabriek staan hebben de perfecte vorm van een conus.diameter is sowieso groter dan 1 meter.
ik gok iets tussen 1.20m; 1.40m

maar waar ga ik zo'n ding vandaan kunnen halen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

En hoeveel weegt zoiets?

Mvg Johan

----------


## David21

geen idee..., maar het zal nog wel te dragen zijn.
het is ook enkel die koepel die je nodig zou hebben.
maar wat maakt het uit als hij ook enkele kilo's weegt?
het is tenslotte maar een vorm, het gaat niet de uiteindelijke conus worden  :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

Okee  :Big Grin: 

Maar wat zou je dan als conusmateriaal gaan gebruiken?

Mvg Johan

----------


## David21

er zijn al een hoop mogelijke materialen voorgesteld in de andere pagina's..
maar de meeste zijn helaas niet toepasbaar voor mij.
dus het moet iets worden in de aard van geinpregneerd papier, maar inpregneren met wat?
houtlijm word ook hard, maar is dit bruikbaar als conus, en hoe zwaar zou dat wel niet worden...
danhad ik ook nog gedacht aan die glasvezelmengsels die je in de Auto5 shop kan kopen
dit is een kant en klare glasvezelsmurrie, daar doe je de verharder bij, en dan word het keihard na enige minuten.
maar alweer, is dit bruikbaar voor luidsprekers?  en hoe zwaar gaat dat worden... want zonder te verharder is dat zwaar spul

----------


## pacosound

Maar moet een conus echt als een conus (dus half rond) zijn?
Ik bedoel, er zijn in de hifi wereld vele merken die platte ronde conussen hebben voor hun basluidsprekers.Sandwich contruction met aluminium?
Ik denk dat jullie ook in die richting moeten gaan kijken want je moet echt rekening houden met de motor (de sterkte van de magneet enz,enz..)Misschien een snelle,sterke stappenmotor??
Lage tonen kunnen op vele verschillende manieren weergegeven worden.
Ik weet niet precies of dit nu Meyer of Electro-Voice was maar er was een merk die sublaag kasten gebouwd hadden in de jaren 80 die op lucht werkte. Gecontroleerde lucht blies tegen aluminium platen aan die gingen trillen en veroorzaakte zeer lage tonen.
Er zaten 4 platen van 1 x 2 meter in een kast, deze was ook zeer groot. Ik kan me dit nog herinneren toen ik dit gezien had in Amerika vele jaren geleden..

Maargoed, ik ben wel benieuwd naar de werking! Net zoals in de "Back to the Future" ????    Wauuw!!

Ik ben benieuwd!

Paco

----------


## tittere-ie

misschien is dit wel iets?
http://www.visaton.de/english/artikel/art_334_1_40.html

----------


## David21

50 ml  :Smile: 
zo zal ik er veel nodig hebben  :Big Grin:

----------

